# Weird mites/pests on my Amazon Frogbit



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, I hope this is the correct forum to ask this question but I'm noticing these weird mite looking things on my Amazon Frogbit and I am very disturbed. I tried drowning these bugs but they are able to hop on the water and then hop back onto another leaf. I tried to take a good photo of the mite/bugs but hopefully someone will be able to identify these nasty things with the photo I took.

At first I thought these might be air sac mites, but air sac mites do not have the ability to walk on water and walk/crawl very very slow. Does anyone else have these bugs and if so, how can I get rid of them because they are grossing me out and possibly making holes in the leaves of my beautiful frogbit plants.

P.S. These are not aphids either, as aphids also, do not have the Jesus-ability to walk on water and are generally also slow crawlers. These guys hop very quickly!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

These are springtails and they are harmless. They eat small things like microscopic algae and fungi. They are present in/on most aquaria and they do not make holes in leaves. So you have to search for another culprit when it comes to the holes.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

:hail::hail::hail: Thank you, thank you, thank you! :hail::hail::hail: I was worried no one would be able to identify these bugs!  I will look to see who else could be chomping on the leaves. I haven't noticed any other pests, but I will keep my eyes open and alert!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Aphids with the Jesus-like ability to walk on water do exist: Rhopalosiphum nymphaeae, water lily aphid. However walking is exaggerated, they rather swim slowly to the next hold point and are water-repellent. These bastards even feed on Vallisneria leaves at the surface. But they don't hop.
http://www.aphidsonworldsplants.info/d_APHIDS_R.htm#Rhopalosiphum


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Springtails are good fish food!


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Miremonster -- thank you for that correction and information! I never knew aquatic aphids existed! Very good to know! 

Michael - my fish don't appear to be eating these nasty suckers but it may be because I keep my fish in this tank well-fed. I'll be introducing a few dozen Endler's Livebearers in the coming week, so hopefully the additional fish will keep these weird looking pests in check!


----------

